# Ouch!



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Saw this on the rdhc deer cam. She never straightened her leg out. What do you think happened to her?


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

You ain't lying when you said "OUCH"! She probably got hit by a car or something......or maybe some type of trap???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO it looks like her hip is out of place, thus pushing her *** end down and flexing her tendons in her leg.

Looks like she got nailed from behind by a car.

OR maybe on HUGE bucK! 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It kinda looks like a button buck to me.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you're right headshot.

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You think there would be a button buck on the 2-3-2000? If anything it would be a buck that is getting it's antlers. Doesn't look like a buck to me! May be, or the date on the camera is wrong!

Who knows!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> If anything it would be a buck that is getting it's antlers.


That's what i call a button buck. A 07 male fawn is a button buck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We had an old doe with a bad leg like that running around here for several years. She finally got hit by a pickup one evening. She had about 2 inches of arrow shaft and a broad head in the knee.

 Al


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

if she lives until the season starts and she comes around put her out of her misery.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

headshot said:


> > If anything it would be a buck that is getting it's antlers.
> 
> 
> That's what i call a button buck. A 07 male fawn is a button buck.


What I mean is a Buck that has lost it's antlers and is growing a pair, but because of the injury coulden't. Look at the date man. Button bucks aren't that size then.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> What I mean is a Buck that has lost it's antlers and is growing a pair, but because of the injury coulden't. Look at the date man. Button bucks aren't that size then.


Lots of deer still have their antlers now, I saw several little bucks yesterday with both still attached. That deer looks really small to me, and in 2 of the pics it sure looks like little bumps to me. Hard to say what it is or what exactly happened. My friend has a 3 legged doe that winters on his land. She has survived 3 years so far and it is amazing to watch the other deer "paw" the snow out of an area for her to feed.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

when my dad and I were hunting we had a doe that had been shot, and we drove by the corn to find her and put her out of her misery and he kept driving by her because she was so wounded that she could run so she just sat there and we got with in 10 yards or her......but we never took her.....and now last weekend I saw that same doe and she was limping but she could run so I am glad I didn't take her.....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the warden would give you a special tag if you got an injured deer, and try some punctuation.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

joseph said:


> when my dad and I were hunting we had a doe that had been shot, and we drove by the corn to find her and put her out of her misery and he kept driving by her because she was so wounded that she could run so she just sat there and we got with in 10 yards or her......but we never took her.....and now last weekend I saw that same doe and she was limping but she could run so I am glad I didn't take her.....


So she's been limping and suffering all this time and you're glad you didn't put her out of her misery?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Update: I found out that the deer is a buck. He shed pretty early I guess. And they think he got hit by a car.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Good call P&Y. I owe you a cold one. :beer:


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

she is fine now.....that is why I am glad to have left her to live.....


----------



## AJHunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, this looks like a good forum. Is anyone here from Maine?

That is a sorry looking deer. 
A stray bullet can cause the same results. Once the deer has been shot and it lays down to rest the leg will stiffen up and that is how it will stay until it gets re-broke. Just thought I would mention it.

AJHunter


----------

